# Connect to Galaxy Nexus USB



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Update: Just had to run SU so ADB can connected through the USB port. Also got Fastboot installed: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=21448393

I have the dock for Transformer Prime and i am wondering if i could connect and share files between my Nexus and my Prime. I've tried connecting my Nexus through USB and even tried to use ADB through Terminal, nothing.


----------



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing.. I'm running AOKP right now and it would be an awesome feature for tablets with docks to allow phones to mount to share files


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

DizzyThermal said:


> I was wondering the same thing.. I'm running AOKP right now and it would be an awesome feature for tablets with docks to allow phones to mount to share files


Now as far as I know we cant mount due to not having an acutual SD to mount. But we can use ADB to pull or push any file.


----------



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Now as far as I know we cant mount due to not having an acutual SD to mount. But we can use ADB to pull or push any file.


I just gave it a try and I was able to push a file to my Galaxy Nexus.

I am running AOKP and therefore I am rooted.. I'm not sure if this is different than your setup, but I am able to adb from my tablet to my phone.


```
adb devices<br />
adb push file.pdf /mnt/sdcard/
```
That pushed everything successfully..

Hope this helps 

*By the way* I am using Better Terminal Emulator Pro (BTEP)

Not sure if that makes a difference either.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I got ADB to work just had to run SU so terminal/ADB could use the USB port. I also got fastboot up and running also.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

How did you get adb set up on your prime? I'm trying this out right now and can't get it to go.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

